# boot image / animation



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

OK so in my roming endeavors I seem to have lost the stock thunderbolt startup stuff (quietly brilliant and "crash-bang-slam-clap-4g. Gif lol) ... Anybody know where to find that? Also anyone know how to replace them? BAMF did it for me... But now I'm running CM7. Lol

Thanks


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

It's pretty simple. I'll upload the bootanimation.zip when I get home tonight. Then you need to be sure its named VZW_bootanimation.zip and put it in /system/customize/resource

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt powered by KillaSense 2.5


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

He will have to make what the CID file says as far as boot animation name and when the sound plays if cm7 didn't disable or change it. It's not as simple as coping and pasting over if the name of boot animation desc file does not match what the CID file states.
Killakilla look at bottom of CID default file for what I am saying it says bootanimation and it says name of zip file and placement. And then it says sound then name of sound file and location and what folder to play sound with. This is the file that everything must be correct for everything to work.


----------

